# Denia (Spain) Aire???



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I was driving along the N332 from Oliva to Gata yesterday and at the turn off for Denia I saw a French type Aire sign pointing towards Denia
and a sign underneath saying Denia plage?
Has anyone been there and if so is it a overnight spot or just a dumping / watering spot.
There was no sign on the road coming from Gata to Oliva.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like the one at Els Poblets, just north of Denia. Not been open long and looks ok.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*denia spain aire*

Hogan is it this one? I have a flyer for it, located at Odissea its a proper aire with electricity, water and showers, located at Ctra. Les Marines KM 11.6 Denia. www.odisseacamperarea.com. Hope this helps


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: denia spain aire*



smiler said:


> Hogan is it this one? I have a flyer for it, located at Odissea its a proper aire with electricity, water and showers, located at Ctra. Les Marines KM 11.6 Denia. www.odisseacamperarea.com. Hope this helps


Thanks smiler
This is a new one on me.Glad to see something like this happening in Spain.
And I thought I knew all about this area.


----------

